# Object Dock/Rocket Dock like programs for 64-bit???



## 20mmrain (Dec 14, 2009)

I know that there are free programs called Rocket/Object Dock similar to Mac OS dock that helps with launching and orginization of your desktop. But the problem with them is that they don't work (supposedly) with 64 bit OS. 
So my question is are there any out there (freeware or Pay) that will work with 64bit OS. I like the Idea of using one. 
Now I head that you can use both on a 64 bit OS and especially Rocket dock works well with Vista and Windows 7. But if someone who has maybe used this program for a while could verify that.... let me know. Other wise I am even willing to pay for a program like that to work on a 64 bit OS if I need too.


----------



## francis511 (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.filehippo.com/search?q=rocket+dock

Why not just try them ?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've used both in x64 fine : ]


The thing is they don't offer SUPPORT for x64, but they work fine, everything worked hunky dory for me, for thigns bugged out due to UAC but that's it.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 14, 2009)

> http://www.filehippo.com/search?q=rocket+dock
> 
> Why not just try them ?



I did try Rocket Dock it did work fine for me. I guess though since it is not supposed to that is why I am asking to maybe prevent future problems. 

So if there is a company who makes one for 64 bit directly it would be perferable but if there isn't then I will go back to Rocket dock. Also just wanted to here from someone who did use it for a long time to see how it worked and reacted.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 14, 2009)

x64 native is not supported but running it in 32bit on x64 machine is supported


----------



## JanJan (Dec 15, 2009)

> Also just wanted to here from someone who did use it for a long time to see how it worked and reacted.



i used rocket dock for like 3 months with win7 64 and no problem whatsover.


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 15, 2009)

Works fine for me, very handy, takes a little bit of time to set it up, but worth it i think.


----------

